# Ποια γλώσσα είναι;



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2009)

Την έχετε ξαναδεί; Είναι υπαρκτή ή φανταστική (σαϊφαϊκή);


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2009)

Για φανταστική μού φαίνεται εμένα. Πού τη βρήκες, όμως;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2009)

Πρώτο χιντ: Δεν είναι φανταστική. Δεύτερο: Είναι συλλαβική. (Τη βρήκα σε σάιτ με περίεργες επιγραφές, φυσικά!) :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2009)

Cree. Αυτό εδώ δεν είναι;






\http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cree_syllabics


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2009)

Είσαι φοβερός Αμβρόσιε!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2009)

Εδώ θα βρείτε ένα ακόμη ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στη βίκι για την ιστορία της κατασκευής του συλλαβάριου για την απόδοση των γλωσσών των Καναδών αυτοχθόνων. Παρατηρήστε τηη γεωμετρία της περιστροφής του συμβόλου για το σύμφωνο ανάλογα με το φωνήεν.
Θα με ενδιέφερε επίσης αν γνωρίζετε να υπάρχει απόδοση στα ελληνικά του όρου abugida που συνάντησα εδώ και χρησιμοποιείται για τα συλλαβάρια ( ; ).


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 20, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είσαι φοβερός Αμβρόσιε!!!



Εγώ; Το Google. ;)

Ποια είπαμε είναι εκείνη η ομάδα που πιστεύει ότι ο Θεός είναι το Google;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ποια είπαμε είναι εκείνη η ομάδα που πιστεύει ότι ο Θεός είναι το Google;


Η φεμινίστρια γλωσσολόγος υπηρεσίας θα ζητούσε αυτό να αλλάξει σε: «η Θεός είναι η Google».


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα με ενδιέφερε επίσης αν γνωρίζετε να υπάρχει απόδοση στα ελληνικά του όρου abugida που συνάντησα εδώ και χρησιμοποιείται για τα συλλαβάρια ( ; ).


Θεωρώ καλή τη μεταγραφή (ακριβώς όπως προφέρεται) σε αμπουγκίντα.

Στα αγγλικά, με διάφορες λεπτομέρειες, εδώ:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/studies/history/thema_04/index.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Θεωρώ καλή τη μεταγραφή (ακριβώς όπως προφέρεται) σε αμπουγκίντα.



Ευχαριστώ! Η Θεός Γκουγκλ τα ξέρει όλα, αλλά η μαστοριά είναι στο πώς και πού και τι ψάχνεις. :)

(Είχα ρωτήσει και για το ρήμα της γκουγκλικής έρευνας  εδώ, αλλά μάλλον χάθηκε μέσα σε όλα τα άλλα...)


----------



## Costas (Aug 21, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η φεμινίστρια γλωσσολόγος υπηρεσίας θα ζητούσε αυτό να αλλάξει σε: «η Θεός είναι η Google».


Και ξέρεις, αυτό το 'η Θεός' είναι αρχαίο, αρχαιότατο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2009)

Από το συλλαβάριο των Κρι δημιουργήθηκε και το συλλαβάριο της Ινούκτιτουτ (Inuktikut), της γλώσσας των Εσκιμώων του Καναδά, των Ινουίτ.

Στο εβδομαδιαίο του ηλεδελτίο ο Μάικλ Κουίνιον αναφέρεται σε μια φοβερή μα τόσο εύκολη γκάφα:

Pedants and clever-clogs reviewers complain that the title of my book _Why Is Q Always Followed by U?_ is incorrect, citing words like "Al Qaida" or "qat" as counter examples (one e-mailer went so far as to call me a liar because of the title). I've become slightly depressed through having to point out repeatedly that a) these are Arabic words, not English ones; b) they're part of the point of the question that's answered in the book; and c) I didn't choose the title anyway. An awful gaffe in a press release last week by the office of Stephen Harper, Canada's Prime Minister, demonstrated how ingrained putting the two letters together is in English and at the same time found for me another language in which Q isn't always followed by U. It's Inuktitut, spoken by the Inuit of Nunavut. Their capital is IQALUIT ("many fish"), but the PM's office spelled it Iqualuit, which means "people with unwiped bums".​
Όπως αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς από αυτή την ανάλυση, υπάρχουν και χειρότερες εκδοχές τού τι Κοζάνη, τι Λοζάνη. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν έπρεπε να γράψω πολλές φορές τις Κάννες, κάποιες απ' αυτές θα γίνονταν και Κλαννες.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Their capital is IQALUIT ("many fish"), but the PM's office spelled it Iqualuit, which means "people with unwiped bums".


Μα κι αυτοί γυρεύοντας πάνε. Αν διαφέρει το όνομα της πρωτεύουσάς τους μόνο σε ένα γράμμα από τον απλυτοκωλάριο, ποιος τους φταίει αν γίνονται και λάθη; Εμείς έχουμε τέτοιες πόλεις; Κανένα χωριό, ίσως.


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Μα κι αυτοί γυρεύοντας πάνε. Αν διαφέρει το όνομα της πρωτεύουσάς τους μόνο σε ένα γράμμα από τον απλυτοκωλάριο, ποιος τους φταίει αν γίνονται και λάθη; Εμείς έχουμε τέτοιες πόλεις; Κανένα χωριό, ίσως.


 
Την Κωλοπετεινίτσα, ίσως; 
Πάντως, με τις πρόσφατες μετονομασίες και ετυμολογικές παραλλαγές των τοπωνυμίων, μάλλον μας ευπρέπισαν για τα καλά!
Μη με τσιγκλάς, γιατί έχω δουλειά και γάμο· μην αρχίσω τέτοια έρευνα τώρα, μεσημεριάτικα!:) Αυτά είναι για silly season, κυρίως...


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2009)

Την Κωλοπετεινίτσα θα πρόσθετα κι εγώ. Αλλά θα πρέπει να την προσθέσουν και τα λεξικά που περιλαμβάνουν κύρια ονόματα (ΛΝΕΓ, Ορθογραφικό), αφού στο κάτω κάτω έχουν και την ψωροκώσταινα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> ...
> Their capital is IQALUIT ("many fish")



Μα δεν είναι κρίμα να μη μεταφράζουμε πια τα κύρια ονόματα; Ίδιο είναι το Ικαλουίτ με το Πολύψαρος τώρα... :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα δεν είναι κρίμα να μη μεταφράζουμε πια τα κύρια ονόματα; Ίδιο είναι το Ικαλουίτ με το Πολύψαρος τώρα... :)


Μπορείς να φανταστείς τι θα συνέβαινε σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση; Πρώτα απ' όλα θα μαλώναμε αν το β' συνθετικό θα έπρεπε να είναι τα _ψάρια_ ή οι _ιχθύες_... Και μετά θα εμφανιζόταν και η διένεξη σχετικά με το πρόθημα — ένα ισχυρό ρεύμα θα υποστήριζε το _ευ-_ αντί του _πολυ_-, αλλά μετά πάλι κάποιοι θα αντέτειναν ότι το _ευ_- μπορεί στο _ευμεγέθης_ να δηλώνει το πολύ, αλλά στο _ευάριθμος_ κατ' ουσίαν δηλώνει το λίγο. Οι Ινουίτ πάντως δεν πρόκειται να παρεξηγηθούν — όπως εκείνοι έχουν, ως θρυλείται, του κόσμου τις λέξεις για το χιόνι, κατανοούν ότι κάλλιστα μια υπερτρισχιλιετής με εκατομμύρια λέξεις μπορεί να 'χει πεντέξι και για την πρωτεύουσά τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2009)

Κανονικά, το θέμα είναι ήδη λυμένο από τους ΑΗΠ, αλλά είπα να κάναμε και κάτι χωρίς αυτούς...


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2009)

Όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, το Ικαλουίτ _προέρχεται_ από την Ιχθυόεσσα, αλλά αν δεν το αντιλαμβάνεσαι, θα σου το αναλύσω άλλη φορά. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 6, 2013)

Οπτικό βοήθημα και για άλλα αλφάβητα: http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/files/2013/08/WritingSystemsoftheWorld4-1.png


----------

